# How do you remove memory from mono



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

I have some circle hooks on a 80 or 100 Lb mono leader tied to a swivel. These rigs were made some years ago for grouper fishing. I'm wanting to use these already made up rigs for catfishing. However they were all coiled up in a baggie. Now when you uncoil em they are like a slinky toy. I'd like to remove the coiled up memory from the mono on these rigs. Any cures that you experts know of?
TIA
OB


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

I have used a window sash weight (7 lb) to stress them by hanging them overnight from a nail in the garage. I know stretching is the answer for fly line and leaders also.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

You can also pinch the mono between a piece of folded up rubber (like innertube rubber) and pull it back and forth while stretching it. Always worked for me when fly fishing and straightening leaders at home. There's a tool that they sell at tackle shops that does this.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually I prefer to have the bounce that the coil provides. IMHO it can even give bait a more random movement making it more enticing. Of course, this could be entirely wrong but when I used to catfish on the Mississippi I would wrap the mono around the very end of the jug I used and then I would just bait it, unravel it and drop it. Never had a problem catching cats on those rigs. Just as good as the results I had on the trotlines.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Is that u OB brain from USCA? Put the mono is some water with dish soap and let them sitt for a few days that should take the memory out of them, it also works with spinning reel spools..


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

"Mono", or monofilament, has memory...which is why your lines currently have coils after sitting around in a bag...and probably some heat.
So, to give it a "new memory" you can pull and stretch them, which will make them linear again (or more linear). You can also spray them, or better yet soak them for 10-15 minutes, with/in laundry fabric softener, and then stretch them straight(er). If you have a spool full of line, then soak or spray the entire spool, then run the spool out with the boat moving fwd on your next trip (provided you're in a boat)...using a swivel and weight. Let it stay out for a few minutes, to apply the pull needed to "reset" its memory, then reel in to re-spool. viola! ...it's like magic, but better


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

CatHunter said:


> Is that u OB brain from USCA? Put the mono is some water with dish soap and let them sitt for a few days that should take the memory out of them, it also works with spinning reel spools..


Yup! that be me. My wife put them in some real hot water and then hung em up with weights. That straightened em out great.

Thanks for you alls help.
Cya
OB


----------



## Pinchamint (Feb 10, 2011)

This past weekend I went out around the pass with one of my good friends, his girlfriend, and her Dad. We left from Navy Point and on our way out he let the line out into the water. Not sure if he had a small weight on it or not. (I'm pretty sure it was just the line by itself.) It put tension on the line and took mostly all of the memory "coils" out of the line. Pretty neat trick, I'm sure there are a lot of other ways to get the same results.


----------

